
Wherecom kids watches are unsafe - zodiakzz
https://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/8zv4ch/wherecom_kids_watches_are_unsafe/
======
walrus01
Wow, that's shoddy. If I'm reading this right everything pushed to their
servers is plaintext HTTP, not HTTPS?

